# How do I attach a bowl to my pants for a costume??



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My suggestion is to buy a plastic version instead. Ceramic is pretty heavy & it may not work.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You get massive creativity points! That's so much better than Cinderella with a wardrobe malfunction!
I think the above is correct, that it would be easier with plastic, but.... if ceramic is what you have... Do you have a small masonry drill bit ? If so, you could drill 3 or 4 holes near the lip (careful!!) of the _jar_ and sew it to the costume with some cording. Without seeing the actual jar or costume's attachment point, I can't say for sure, but that might work if you can't find an appropriately shaped plastic pot.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

I wont rant my on distaste for "slutty" Halloween costumes today -  But I do have to say yours is probably more creative than anything I have seen recently in that line. 

I too think that something made of plastic would be much easier to work with. You can pick up small flower pots are about the same size, in a HUGE variety of colors for next door to nothing then drill, or if all else fails use a hammer and large nail to make some holes in the pot, then as they said before sew it to the pants. 


I'm not sure if you will have a belt of some kind - most likely not, but if you do, you can run cording around the belt to attach it, that way you don't have to sew anything to the shorts.


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Very clever. You also could attach a strap that goes up and around your neck (that could run under your shirt so it would be hidden). That probably would support it better than just being attached to your pants.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

I have no answer for you, but hilarious idea!


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the jar (does that sound creepy?) so we can see what the connection points might be? I'm particularly interested in seeing the neck, in case there are any good connection points there.

You will probably be more comfortable if the pot is connected to a belt rather than directly to your shorts - otherwise, someone is going to reach in and the weight of the pot is going to send the whole thing down around your ankles. That may be slightly more slutty than you intended. At the very least, plan your underwear accordingly. 

You could also go for a bondage vibe by emulating a strap-on, or attaching the pot to a jockstrap worn outside your shorts. If you go for a protective cup, that would even give you a solid surface to work with, while providing protection from bumps and other events.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

A belt attached to the pot sounds like the way to go to me too. Simple, and capable of holding quite a bit of weight.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I assumed the costume was one piece, but if not, I agree with transferring the weight of the pot to your shoulders, or at least a belt.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

I would use a plastic coffee can and turn it into a honey pot.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Well a "slutty pooh" is at least a bear in this case and though it goes against my child hood....

I agree with the plastic coffee can, use great stuff or paper mache to sculpt it to.. well yeah. (Remember Great stuff is very very sticky) 

other than that perhaps a wooden sign saying you are stuck in a honey pot and need help.....


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Two-part Epoxy Adhesive will stick ANYTHING to ANYTHING. And that includes your fingers, so keep 'me outta there.


----------

